# Need a little clarification on dependant visas for Germany



## gunnyganatra (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey all,

So I'm going to be relocating to Germany soon (Indian nationality) for work, and I'm trying to see how I can have my fiancee accompany me (Taiwanese nationality) if she hasn't already secured a job. 

I've heard that Germany doesn't offer a 'fiancee visa' like the Netherlands, and I wanted to know what the procedure is if I'm going there on a work permit w/ temporary residency.

Can she come on a tourist visa (she can get a visa on arrival) and we get married there to get her residency, or would there be some other sort of paperwork/procudure involved since neither of us are EU/German citizens?

I'd appreciate the help.

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

gunnyganatra said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm going to be relocating to Germany soon (Indian nationality) for work, and I'm trying to see how I can have my fiancee accompany me (Taiwanese nationality) if she hasn't already secured a job.
> 
> ...



Get married before you move to Germany.

Marrying a non-EEA national on tourist visa is - while not illegal - an absolute nightmare in Germany and it's unlikely that you will be able to get all the paperwork done within 90 days.

Another way would be for her to arrive as a tourist and you get married in Denmark. 

BUT while it's possible for spouses of German and EEA nationals to switch from a visitor visa to spouse visa/residence card, I am not sure about spouses of non-EEA citizens on work permit. She might have to return home to apply.

All around, it would be less complicated (and probably less costly) to just get married now before you start visa proceedings.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Germany does not recognise engagements or de-facto partnerships for visa purposes.
You need to marry or she get a work permit on her own merits.
To marry in Germany, she will have to arrive with a marriage visa - tourist visa cannot be used or converted into residence visa. The formalities and requirements for mayying in Germany as a foreigner are quite complicated - a friend needed 6 months and several thousand Euro to get everything together and translated - so I recommend you marry elsewhere before she arrives.


----------

